# Best fence for goats?



## inkbound (May 7, 2013)

I have a small area I would like to fence in for my goats, but i have been trying to figure out which is better.....a four or five foot wire fence or electric fencing? Any opinions? And do you guys think four feet is high enough to keep a boer goat contained? Thanks!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

inkbound said:


> I have a small area I would like to fence in for my goats, but i have been trying to figure out which is better.....a four or five foot wire fence or electric fencing? Any opinions? And do you guys think four feet is high enough to keep a boer goat contained? Thanks!


IMO, The best is cattle panels, or chainlink if you're rich . I have 6 ft woven wire since my mini doe jumped 4 ft. 

I really don't know what's best for Boers, since I don't have any


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

5 ft wire fence.


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I only use cattle panels. Yes, they are getting expensive BUT they are fast to put up, easy to take down and move around, and last for a very, very long time.

When fencing this ranch I went with only cattle panels for the main fence and for all the goat pens. My main reason was my LSG dogs and the fact that it kept the wild dogs and range cattle out of my fields.

I recently made the mistake of thinking I should use up some of the old fencing in one of the goat pens. The first doe in the extra kidding stall was easy and not a trouble maker. The next doe in that stall was in there for under ten minutes and had destroyed the new, old fencing I had put up for an emergency pen.

I DID know better but decided I needed to use that fencing so ... I was in there taking it down and trying to save the fencing so it can be used the only place it will work ... for the gardens.

This was heavy duty stock fencing with T-posts every 6 feet that that doe took out in record time.

I can always use all the old fencing for gardens and flower beds to control the rabbits and other pests.

For the time and money spent ... I will go for cattle panels only.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I have boers and have 4 foot electric fences,I buy the fiberglass posts from tractor supply,I have found once they learn it is electric they really respect it,cattle panels are nice,but very pricey,and you need to buy the good ones or they will climb on it and ruin them.i use like a 12 or 14 gauge wire,very reasonable


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What they are going to do is bow it out by just looking at it.
We have 4' field fence attached to wooden posts set 8' apart in concrete. Then stapled to 2x4s at the top.
About half way up are 2x4s & 4x6s so they mostly hit that when scratching. But they get underneath the lumber to get full benefits of the wire.
This is not going to keep predators out or any LGDs in.
To keep dog in we added cattle panels to the top.
Cattle panels are great but small kids can slip through.

Dont even think about welded wire. Been there done that.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Boers will go under and thru electric when conditions are dry. I have 4 wires of hot and a ground, with a very hot charger. Last summer they walked right through it. I have found burnt snakes on the T post with blue sparks jump through them. 15 joules is about the min. 

If you use the 5ft wire use a strand of hot to keep them off of it. A determined boer will jump or climb 52 inch 'cattle panels". A stand off of hot wire can help deter that.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

jddolan said:


> I have boers and have 4 foot electric fences,I buy the fiberglass posts from tractor supply,I have found once they learn it is electric they really respect it,cattle panels are nice,but very pricey,and you need to buy the good ones or they will climb on it and ruin them.i use like a 12 or 14 gauge wire,very reasonable


I have seen this work with many people. mine I keep them in a 4 ft wire fence with 2 strands one on middle and one on top because mine are jumpers and escape artists no matter how much. grass there is in the pasture but yes once they know it is there they respect it


----------

